# Getting My Dog to Abu Dhabi >_< Please Help!



## Daemon9 (Feb 21, 2015)

So I got my security clearance and just got my visa to work for AMMROC in Abu Dhabi and I really need to bring my dog as I have no one to take care of her here in El Paso and the only pet shipper within a 10 mile drive that can ship my husky to the UAE is asking for $5000. This is way more than I can afford at the moment so I figure I'd try to do it myself.

I found the website where I can apply for a UAE import permit for my dog, but I am unable to activate my account because the activation code doesn't seem to be reaching my phone. I'm positive that the number I would be putting in the field is 001+Area Code+Phone Number, but it's not working.

Other than the Import Permit, I am unsure how to go about securing a cargo flight for my dog. This is so frustrating >_<


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Can I suggest that you arrange for someone to handle the import at this end? You could do everything required from your side and put your dog on the flight and the company here would prepare all the documents, etc. at this end.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a woman named Alison who runs an animal relocation support business.

I know she's helped people ship pets to/from the US.

The Dog House FZE- Pets

She will know all the ins and outs of the options and what's feasible and the costs. 

Contact her. Be proactive.


----------



## Vacanegro (May 11, 2015)

Keep in mind that renting with a dog is really difficult. Many landlords will not permit dogs.


----------



## Tee765 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi DAEMON9,
I am going to the same company how long did it take to get your security clearance and visa?


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

I disagree with Vacanegro. Renting an apartment with dogs may be a challenge, although some permit dogs (I have friends in Etihad/Jumeirah with dogs). It is very easy to find villas that permit dogs. A lot will depend on your budget. The tighter your budget, the more challenging it will be. It also depends on the size of the dog. Anything 20 kg or less will be easier. We have 3 large dogs living in our villa and there are hundreds of dogs on our compound.


----------



## ozexpat86 (Jul 26, 2015)

BadgerUSA said:


> I disagree with Vacanegro. Renting an apartment with dogs may be a challenge, although some permit dogs (I have friends in Etihad/Jumeirah with dogs). It is very easy to find villas that permit dogs. A lot will depend on your budget. The tighter your budget, the more challenging it will be. It also depends on the size of the dog. Anything 20 kg or less will be easier. We have 3 large dogs living in our villa and there are hundreds of dogs on our compound.


Hi BadgerUSA, 
Could you share what area your compound is in, and/or list any 'dog friendly' areas in Abu Dhabi. I understand all dogs have to be on leashes when out - but i'm guessing there must be some areas better than others. 
I can find articles online re. best areas in Dubai to live with pets, but unable to find anything for Abu Dhabi.


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

Almost any villa will allow dogs. I am in Mangrove Village but know people in Khalidiya Village and Raha Gardens who have dogs. There are lots of expats with dogs all over Abu Dhabi so as long as you can afford the rental of a villa, you should be fine.

Keep in mind, though, that if you are having trouble affording the $5,000 to get your dog here, you may struggle with expenses over here. Boarding can be very costly and hard to come by at peak times and it will be just as expensive to ship your dog back. Many people unfortunately abandon their animals during holidays and when it comes time to come home. Their is a huge problem with this here. I am not suggesting that you would be one of those people but just want to mention the high costs that come with pet ownership overseas.

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------

